
Gov. Brown Signs CalECPA, Requiring Police to Get a Warrant for Your Data - zmanian
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/10/victory-california-gov-brown-signs-calecpa-requiring-police-get-warrant-accessing
======
Imagenuity
Maine and Utah have also implemented these protections. This movement is being
called the Digital 4th Amendment and has at website at
[http://www.digital4th.org](http://www.digital4th.org)

------
cenal
This needs to be a Federal law, but that can't possibly happen with our
dysfunctional government. I'm glad to see the States at least taking action.

~~~
wheaties
Isn't that because according to some in the Senate the Internet is just a
series of pipes? Wish I was saying this mode in jest.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Series_of_tubes](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Series_of_tubes)

~~~
HarryHirsch
But Ted Stevens got the mental model right. The internet is _supposed_ to be a
series of tubes, the tube is _supposed_ not to care what flows through it.
This approach has been very good for innovation, very much unlike the walled
gardens we are seeing today.

~~~
ethbro
This. When talking to extremely non-technical people (or being one yourself),
who are we to begrudge a few abstractions?

Isn't the important thing that it's a appropriate and functional abstraction
in the problem space in which it's deployed?

------
task_queue
So the tools, infrastructure and contacts are all there for police to hit a
button / make a phone call and get your private data.

Why bother getting a warrant if you can open your laptop and have your
suspicions validated in five minutes?

Access shouldn't be in the hands of local departments with little to no
accountability. I'd go as far to say that access shouldn't be made available
at all, but it's almost 2016 and that isn't changing.

[http://theantimedia.org/local-sheriffs-dept-used-stingray-
su...](http://theantimedia.org/local-sheriffs-dept-used-stingray-surveillance-
more-than-300-times-without-a-warrant/)

[http://www.wired.com/2015/04/ny-cops-used-stingray-spy-
tool-...](http://www.wired.com/2015/04/ny-cops-used-stingray-spy-
tool-46-times-without-warrant/)

------
mtgx
> These protections apply not only to your devices, but to online services
> that store your data.

I assume this is referring to giving a warrant to the company holding my data
for me. I would like this to go a step beyond that and require law enforcement
to sign a warrant that it presents to _me_ , since it's _my data_.

------
coldcode
California law will not trump any law at the federal level. This will only
affect the local police and not the FBI, NSA or anyone else who wants your
data. Of course if they happen to share it with the police just for grins...

~~~
wlesieutre
The Justice Department is already requiring warrants for federal agents using
stingrays. That decision didn't affect local/state departments, but AFAICT
everything in California is covered under one or the other now.

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-
security/justi...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-
security/justice-department-agencies-will-have-to-obtain-warrant-before-using-
cellphone-surveillance-
technology/2015/09/03/08e44b70-5255-11e5-933e-7d06c647a395_story.html)

------
Animats
It's good to see California's government functioning well.

------
javajosh
Cool. Jerry Brown is a good leader.

